# Good news from "31 Racine Rd" an update.



## 31 Racine Rd (Aug 9, 2001)

Hello everyone.

Thank you to everyone who contributed to the poll. There have been many many ideas that shot to the forefront and are now well positioned in the top 20 list. The top 30 list rounds out most of the recently submitted ideas.

Now the news:

The business name has been registered.
The web domain name has been secured.
The graphic design people are working on the logos, after which will be sent to the Trademark application office. 
The website construction will commence immediately after the trademark application has been accepted.
...and the studio licensing continues to grind away...

The website will be announced in likely 6 months time.

But the best news of all is the news that I can't tell you right now: I have the cooperation of some well known individuals to help create styrene hobby kits that hopefully we will *ALL* drool over. 
I am quite excited about the recent development. Sorry to have to play it close to the vest right now. But remain optimistic. 

The future is starting to look much brighter.

Your friend
"31 Racine Rd"


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the update "31", and whatever happens, thanks for the effort !!! We/I will be waiting with bated breath for more progress reports.
Dabbler


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

... and I hope Harry Dean Stanton doesn't ask for too much money.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Great to hear...& I hope your new company will at least start off with some
of the Aurora repops that PL never got around to, and of course in the same spirit!


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Good luck & smooth sailing

Jim


----------



## txbuster (Mar 23, 2000)

Oh boy! Time to check out this board more often. I almost feel like I did in 1999 when the dearly departed PL began producing the Aurora repops!! Yee-ha!!!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Y'know.. I think something like this will point out the TRUE legacy of PL.... namely, it showed that making a company that caters to our little niche market IS something that will work.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Even though you're starting out with figure kits, I hope you eventually branch out into sci fi vehicles. I'm more of a fan of those.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Can't wait to see them! Not 'GOOD' but GREAT LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## 31 Racine Rd (Aug 9, 2001)

John P said:


> Even though you're starting out with figure kits, I hope you eventually branch out into sci fi vehicles. I'm more of a fan of those.


 John P, you have nothing to fear. The "Famous Sci-Fi" line will be fantastic!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

That's cool news! We ALL wish you the best of luck in this endeavor!! :thumbsup: Can't wait to start building those Marx Brothers kits!! :lol: 

Wayne


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Maybe this could be the dream come true,a model company for modellers by modellers,good luck.Alexander


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Racine,

Suggest you look into repopping the Aurora Batmobile..PL had trouble securing the license..But by now...who knows..it may have changed, or if the offer is attractive enough, it might fly...


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

txbuster said:


> Oh boy! Time to check out this board more often. I almost feel like I did in 1999 when the dearly departed PL began producing the Aurora repops!! Yee-ha!!!


PL actually produced their first kits in 1995 when kit *#5001 The Addams Family Haunted House* was released and sold exclusively at F.A.O. Schwarz.

Regarding the topic of this thread.......

*LAPCO's Back???!!!*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zathros said:


> Suggest you look into repopping the Aurora Batmobile..PL had trouble securing the license..But by now...who knows..it may have changed, or if the offer is attractive enough, it might fly...


I don't think this is gonna happen any time in the near future. It's still in dispute over who legally owns the rights, the studio or George Barris, and they both want ridiculous amounts of money for licensing.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Whatever you do, DO NOT HAVE A DIECAST DIVISION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All we need is for you to have 10 sucessful sci fi kits and then have RC2 buy you out for your one and only diecast mold.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Could you explain in detail what your company is all about.Somehow I missed on the action.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

31 Racine Rd said:


> John P, you have nothing to fear. The "Famous Sci-Fi" line will be fantastic!


Woo Hoo.

Hey Racine, if you need a tester or a whatever, I live in Dteroit and would be happy to drive over.

Good luck you you.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Hey Racine, Let me know anything you need!!!

I am a graphic Designer and would love to be a part of you endevor...
You need ads, graphics, instruction art, build ups anything!!!

Travis


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Sounds great. Good luck, please keep us updated. We will be watching for you!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, you can't fool me !! Tom Lowe moved to Canada, put on a fake beard, and is posing as 31 Racine Rd, and Dave Metzner sneaks American food across the border to him in the dark of night. ( And he says they're "sales trips" !! ???)


----------



## 31 Racine Rd (Aug 9, 2001)

the Dabbler said:


> OK, you can't fool me !! Tom Lowe moved to Canada, put on a fake beard, and is posing as 31 Racine Rd, and Dave Metzner sneaks American food across the border to him in the dark of night. ( And he says they're "sales trips" !! ???)


 "Burrrrp!" What?!? That's crazy talk! Who says I can't grow a real beard....ooh I mean uhh never mind.. gotta go.. appendix burst.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

actias said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT HAVE A DIECAST DIVISION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All we need is for you to have 10 sucessful sci fi kits and then have RC2 buy you out for your one and only diecast mold.


 _*AMEN!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

31 Racine Rd said:


> John P, you have nothing to fear. The "Famous Sci-Fi" line will be fantastic!


 Well, now, that's a whole 'nother wish list!!

Repop of the Aurora Fantastic Voyage cartoon Voyager
Repop of Aurora 2001 Orion and Moon Bus
New 2001 Discovery (24"), Aries 1B (1/72?) and Space Station (18")
Repop of Aurora "Ragnarok" hypersonic interceptor
and/or Atomic Airliner (same molds)

New Babylon 5 Space Station (24")
New B5 Omega class destroyer (18")
New B5 Whitestar (12")
New B5 Minbari Angelfish cruiser (18" tall)
New B5 Star Fury (1/48)
New B5 Thunderbolt (1/48)

Fireball XL-5 (24")
New original Seaview (24")
New TV Seaview (24") w/FS-1
Space Ghost Phantom Cruiser

The Trek kits that Tome Lowe screwed us out of by selling PL:
1/1000 Enterprise-A
1/1000 Reliant
1/1000 Enterprise-D
1/1000 Space Station K-7
1/1000 TOS Romulan
1/1000 Vulcan ring-cruiser from _Enterprise
_1/350 TOS Enterprise
1/350 Reliant
1/350 USS Grissom
1/350 Klingon K'Tinga
1/350 Klingon D-7
1/350 TOS Romulan
1/24 TOS shuttle with interior and figures
1/24 ST:V shuttle with interior and figures
1/24 Voyager Speedboat shuttle with interior and figures
1/24 TNG "Soapbar" shuttle with interior and figures
1/1 TOS Phaser, tricorder and communicator
1/1 ST:TMP phaser, tricorder & comm
1/1 ST:V/VI phaser, tricorder & comm
1/1 TNG phaser, tricorder & comm pin
Don't forget to hire Tom Sasser to do the design work.

Wars!
Rebel Blockade runner (Tantive IV) about 18"
Medical Frigate (18") w/docked Falcon
B-wing (1/48)
Y-wing (1/48)
Luke's Landspeeder (1/25)
C-3PO (1/6)
R2-D2 (1/6)

Ummm... ummm... Other stuff!
Of course, accuracy, crisp modling and detail are important. I wouldn't want to see another B5 station full of the short-cuts Monogram took .


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

It just MIGHT be possible, its Good ol Tom Lowe!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah,.... JohnP.... do you still have Santa's address ????


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

phrankenstign said:


> *LAPCO's Back???!!!*


hahaha! Was waiting for someone to throw that name into
the mix! 

BTW, who exactly IS 31 Racine Rd... would like to know who
the new 'Jerry & Mark' is this time around.

Buc


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Quick Watson, do a MapQuest search, and Google the blighter ! The game's afoot !!


----------



## Agar (Oct 5, 2000)

Buc, don't you remember? Jerry is on vacation.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Racine Road? I seem to remember something like that from The Untouchables.
Jim


----------



## 31 Racine Rd (Aug 9, 2001)

*Remember to be a little patient*

Hello

I promise as soon as the website can be unveiled, which will be after the trademark applications are accepted, I will direct anyone interested in seeing it, to it.

As for the name "31 Racine Rd" I am a little surprised that that is a mystery.

Now if anyone knows the most sympathetic studio execs re: Licensing, well would I like to talk to you.

Hey by the way, your guesses for the company name have been way off despite a pretty significant head start. I better make these kits "snap together".
:jest:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Not too much of a mystery:
http://www.ctidirectory.com/search/company.cfm?company=17224
http://findabusiness.yellowpages.ca/mp/ON/TORONTON/Custom%2BWood%2BFabricating/416/7487954/31%2BRacine%2BRoad/Etobicoke/M9W2Z4/0/1/0000000000000936860060440007.html

That wasn't too hard. Should we call you Harold or Lennard? Unless you're neither and your username reflects some other reference!

You've indicated that you have talked to Dave formerly of Polar. He would be my best recommendation for getting legal contacts related to licensing. Each studio has a legal department with someone there to give you info or work with for licensing rights. Your copyright attorney should know that already and find it very easy to make contact with the legal personal in the TV, movie, and comic franchises.

Are you planning on having tooling created in Canada, the US or overseas? What about production runs? How do you intend to distribute product?


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Another quick search yeilded a webapge for the above links:
http://www.customwoodfabricating.com/


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Sniff sniff...what's that Lapco aroma I smell ? Me, I'll believe it when I see it on the shelves.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yay! Wooden models!
I for one think there has been a serious lack of wooden starship and figure models!


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I rather regret that I didn't pay too much attention to the original thread. My eyes tend to to glaze over when I see the words "new model company".

But if the references Thomas linked to are correct, I would find that to be great cause for encouragement. The idea of a model company being started by people who already KNOW how to operate a business is almost unheard of in the model world. Most people who try to make collectibles/model are fans who couldn't run a lemonade stand.

And I was even more encouraged when I read the original thread and found statements like this: "To be clear the agenda of a new start up company is devoted to the adult collector who is still very much attached to the hobby they began in their youth." For years, I begged model companies to stop chasing an imaginary youth market...a market which no longer exists. I've visited a hundred model building sites since the old days of Fidonet about 17 years ago and the model kit builder is a very specific and definable individual: a 40'ish male. We don't need another model company floundering on the brink of insolvency because they thought they could sell model kits to a 12 year old videogame junkie.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Brent, you said what I have been saying all along : DONT DIRECT YOUR SALES to KIDS!!!!!!!..and the next most important advice I could give: DONT LISTEN TO "MARKETINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG"!!!!!...and please at the risk of repetition:if youre going to do a repop,pleeeeeassse... keep it in the original scale!
There is no real way to tell how well a kit will sell UNTIL it hits the shelves....
my last wish kit would be a 12'' C57D...I only have one dining room table..
and its not to display oversize kits on....


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

*if youre going to do a repop,pleeeeeassse... keep it in the original scale!*
*There is no real way to tell how well a kit will sell UNTIL it hits the shelves....*
*my last wish kit would be a 12'' C57D...*

um...wouldn't that be a repop...only smaller?...as in ...not original size?

OAB


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

origAurora buyer said:


> um...wouldn't that be a repop...only smaller?...as in ...not original size?
> 
> OAB


Um...That would be a wish list kit..not a repop of the Oversized one that PL made...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Wasn't the original AURORA Canadian branch situated in Rexdale,Ontarin Racine road as well.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Racine Road yes, but my model directions list a P.O. box- #243.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

sounds like something out of the "X Files"...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Let me momentarily chime in to say that I'd love to see a nice styrene Proteus and a Disney Nautlius, and perhaps figure kits from those flics.

Huzz


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Whereas some people don't buy vehicle kits...

Stick with what Put PL AND Aurora on the map.

Universal Monster kits and Dinosaurs.

Also make sure you advertise in Famous Monsters of Filmland magazine and Scary Monsters.


----------



## Agar (Oct 5, 2000)

and price them at 98 cents!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'll just note that Polar Lights' repop of the Seaview generated quite a bit of discussion here "back in the day" and was one of their more highly anticipated kits. I believe that their Spindrift was also well received.

And I'd also love to see a George Pal Time Machine kit and perhaps Aurora-style figures of the Time Traveler and Moorlock with interlocking diorama bases.

Also, if you go to CultTVMan's site and then to his store, you will see that popular vehicle kits like the Wilco Proteus are constantly selling out. Clearly, some people absolutely love sci fi vehicle kits and buy them.

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I would issue kits in a series, like these for example.

Fantastic Voyage series:
1. Proteus vehicle plus miniaturizer base and artery wall base, with landing legs.
2. 1/8 Cora "sexy" figure in diving gear with laser and diorama.
3. Cora, Dr. Duvall and Grant in diving gear at the clot with laser raised.

20,000 Leagues series:
1. Nautilus vehicle
2. Nemo at wheel figure plus diorama.
3. Nemo in diving gear figure plus diorama.
4. Ned Land on deck with harpoon raised figure plus diorama.

George Pal War of the Worlds series
1. Martian War Machine vehicle diorama - wrecked farmhouse or city street
2. Martian and what's-her-name in the farmhouse figure kit diorama.

Destination Moon series.
1. Spaceship Luna
2. 50's style astronaut figure on moonbase diorama. Interlocking base and parts to make different poses. That way one kit can be purchased several times and built to form the entire lunar excursion team.

Time Machine series.
See other post.

Huzz


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

ThomasModels said:


> Not too much of a mystery:
> http://www.ctidirectory.com/search/company.cfm?company=17224
> http://findabusiness.yellowpages.ca/mp/ON/TORONTON/Custom%2BWood%2BFabricating/416/7487954/31%2BRacine%2BRoad/Etobicoke/M9W2Z4/0/1/0000000000000936860060440007.html
> 
> That wasn't too hard.


Yeah it wasn't, I did that a few weeks ago, but wasn't going to 'out' somone until he wanted to be.

Unless of course as you pointed out, the reference might reflect something else.
But as the address corresponds to his 'location' on his header. I assume thats the case.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> I would issue kits in a series, like these for example.
> 
> Fantastic Voyage series:
> 1. Proteus vehicle plus miniaturizer base and artery wall base, with landing legs.
> ...


Dave,
I like the way you think!

- GJS


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

"31" racine road and the number " 33 " on the rolling rock beer bottle. coincidence i dont think so. another mystery to solve
i believe the answer is inside. i will continue my investigation 12 ounces at a time till i get an answer:freak: :drunk: :hat: im still celebrayinnn st pastrickkkkkkkks dayyyy.hic. whyyyyyyyy is the room spinnnnnnnnnning aroundddddddd


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

ClubTepes said:
 

> Yeah it wasn't, I did that a few weeks ago, but wasn't going to 'out' somone until he wanted to be.
> 
> Unless of course as you pointed out, the reference might reflect something else.
> But as the address corresponds to his 'location' on his header. I assume thats the case.


I don't think so; his profile says he's a radiologist.


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

Heres another one i forgot to mention. A large scale version of the complete space ship from the planet of the apes. Tail end rockets and all, with interior! And maby a doomsday seen diorama from benieth the planet of the apes,between taylor & zaius :dude: DAMN I'M GETTING GREEDY HERE


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

ClubTepes said:


> Hey Racine, if you need a tester or a whatever, I live in Dteroit and would be happy to drive over.


Frack, I live in Massachusettes & _*I'll drive up there*_ to build stuff! :roll: 



No. Seriously. I'll build!

Though I'll have to agree with John P in some of those neo-PL kits in 1/1000. I'd live to see some of those, like the Refit Enterprise & E-D, both with optional conversion parts! Actually, I'd just love to see all the Enterprises in 1/1000 (those not already made) be produced.

Oh, And some of the new BSG, too! Vipers, Raiders, Galactica, Raptor.  :thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Have to agree with Huzz, but one word (unless you spell it differently)

MOONBUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

big frankie !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

The address, 31 Racine Road, is the 2nd Aurora location in Rexdale, Ontario, Canada. I drove up there about 10 years ago...as it's only a few miles from me, and found that it was a 2-3 story building...that was, then, a furnature factory. This location is just around the corner from Aurora's 1st Canadian location, 56 Brydon Drive, and was a smaller building. A car performance (Hot rods) shop was the owner then...and might still be.

OAB


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

If aurora had locations in canada,what happened to the duplicate molds for canadian production? Were they also sold to monogram?I'm not crazy,it just seems they would have molds also!


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

dr.robert said:


> If aurora had locations in canada,what happened to the duplicate molds for canadian production? Were they also sold to monogram?I'm not crazy,it just seems they would have molds also!


Ah UNLESS,They (Canada) only took the Finished Pieces and Packaged them. The British did that for awhile as well. I read this in The Graham Book So perhaps it was the same story for Canada as The United Kingdom? I'll have to read on and let ya' know

John/Lonfan


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

A copyright-free Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson figures kit based on the original drawings appearing in "The Strand" would be most welcome.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Buc said:


> hahaha! Was waiting for someone to throw that name into
> the mix!
> 
> BTW, who exactly IS 31 Racine Rd... would like to know who
> ...


Funny as always Buc.

Mark


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey Mark - good to see ya! :thumbsup: 

Huzz


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I guess I missed this news of a new company earlier- excellent news! I hope the venture works out to all our benefits. As others say- do not try to sell to kids and do not expect to. Stay with your base, which will always be there- this board and group is evidence of that. we are still the PL base, even without the company. Plan with short runs to make your profits, if the market demands you can always run more. The wisdom is to produce at the lowest rate possible for your profit margin and not over produce and loose profitablty. I'll rather pay more for a good, quality, well made kit and keep the company around awhile. Here's my want list:
*PL/Aurora style figures:*
Andy Griffith & Barney Fife in sheriff uniforms 1/12
Herman and Grandpa 1/12 & 1/24(for cars)
Abbott & Costello (who's on first & meets werewolf sets)
More superhero repops
1953 WOW martian 
New Battlestar Cyclon
Gort the robot
*Vehicles*:
More '70's Nascars- '77 Monte Carlo & Ford/Merc
1/16 Petty Charger (old MPC mold)
Starsky & Hutch Torino
Mayberry sheriff's car- any one ( '60 - '65 4dr Fords)
More Herbie versions including "Fully Loaded" style
*Ships:*
Continue with ST 1/1000 line
Any new Battlestar ships
1953 WOW ship over street- see Chris Whites consept
Day the Earth Stood Still ship diorama 
Disney style Nautilus
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

irocer said:


> Here's my want list:
> 
> *Vehicles*:
> More '70's Nascars- '77 Monte Carlo & Ford/Merc


I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say that we agree there just aren't enough Nascar kits being made...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey! Mark "_not_ Mr. Dean but M.R. Dean" Dean! Boy, this _is_ getting more and more like homecoming week!

Mark, on one of the other threads the "Pardon the Hamster" subject came up - that you were contemplating a swift and terrible justice on your sister's pet but divine intervention in the form of your father suggested that you "pardon the hamster". Is that about how it came about?

How's things been otherwise?


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Brent, I realize almost no one here wants to see any (not just Nascar) car kits. In the bigger picture the cars and their ability to sell create profits that allow for such things as a big Frankie that on a P & L sheet is less likely to be as profitable. Bottom line: Nascars( my treasure, your trash), Big Frankie(someone elses treasure, my trash. To each his own, we should be positive and hopeful about anything a new company produces. I am happy they are asking us at all. So I am sorry, but there is room for more Nascars especially those I listed. Don't worry it to much- I am sure other things will get the attention first, if at all.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

ChrisW said:


> Hey! Mark "_not_ Mr. Dean but M.R. Dean" Dean! Boy, this _is_ getting more and more like homecoming week!
> 
> Mark, on one of the other threads the "Pardon the Hamster" subject came up - that you were contemplating a swift and terrible justice on your sister's pet but divine intervention in the form of your father suggested that you "pardon the hamster". Is that about how it came about?
> 
> How's things been otherwise?


Howdy Chris and Dave!!

I have been very busy! But I learned not to say anything because then it turns into something undesirable! This time most of y'all will find out when I want you to! Buc, you will be the last to know. :tongue: 

I had just finished building the Aurora Guillotine and was enacting part of the French Revolution. I had captured my sister’s hamster and it was guilty!. I had it in a little hay cart made out of an old tea box and was preparing to behead it when my mother intervened. I had to pardon the hamster and my Guillotine was confiscated for a month!

I still have my Polar Lights hat with "Pardon the Hamster" on back!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Irocer,

Don't you have ENOUGH car kits to choke on? That's ALL I see at Toys R Us OR Hobby Lobbys....Yet you want more?

Unbelievable...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Give me a break! Aurora made CAR KITS - a lot of car kits.
Go Look it up in the Aurora History books!
Polar Lights was not losing money doing car kits, trust me on that one!

Dave


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

irocer said:


> Brent, I realize almost no one here wants to see any (not just Nascar) car kits. In the bigger picture the cars and their ability to sell create profits that allow for such things as a big Frankie that on a P & L sheet is less likely to be as profitable. Bottom line: Nascars( my treasure, your trash), Big Frankie(someone elses treasure, my trash. To each his own, we should be positive and hopeful about anything a new company produces. I am happy they are asking us at all. So I am sorry, but there is room for more Nascars especially those I listed. Don't worry it to much- I am sure other things will get the attention first, if at all.


IRocer,
I agree with you that Nascar sells..But this forum was basically started as I understand it, through the auspices of Polar Lights, and Polar lights was primarily built on Aurora recasts, which consisted of Figures , and Pop culture..While I'm sure that "Nascar" is some sort of Pop culture: as you put it: ( your treasure, and definitely my trash), The reason alot of us kind of want to "wretch" when we hear about car kits (or at least myself anyway) is as others have said, just hit any Toys R us, or any hobby shop for that matter, and theres enough kits and Die cast of Nascar and the like to Choke 100 Clydesdale horse carraiges, as well as the horses..For YEARS literally thats all the basic hobbyist ever saw at any shop..Cars, Planes, and Military subjects, and by the way, more cars..I'm sure they will keep spitting out nascar...But for us, when Polar lights came along, we the figure kit, sci fi and pop culture collector finally got a break..Thats why the LAST thing we wanna see is more Cars and less of our niche hobby!..Now that this new company is supposedly coming onto the scene , the LAST thing we want to steer them to , is cars!..Let RC2, and the other 100 or so companies that make em, handle that..It seems thats all they care about..and in my humble opinion, they can keep it....We are well aware of the "big picture"..For years , it's been consistently shoved down our throats..we just want our corner of the Hobby..and for the most part, Polar Lights had shown it can be done..and it WAS done, and done right along with nascar, Planes and tanks....


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

31 Racine Rd,

Keep in mind that ALL Aurora Kits that would be repopped or ANY of these types of kits will have a 
"Limited Appeal"....


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> Give me a break! Aurora made CAR KITS - a lot of car kits.
> Go Look it up in the Aurora History books!
> Polar Lights was not losing money doing car kits, trust me on that one!
> 
> Dave


Yep, Dave Youre correct about that..But somehow, Aurora isnt quite remembered for thier auto kits anywhere near as much as thier Horror, sci fi, and pop culture kits....


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> Give me a break! Aurora made CAR KITS - a lot of car kits.
> Go Look it up in the Aurora History books!


Which pretty much misses the point entirely.

Sure Aurora made car kits 40 years ago. And Airfix made figure kits. And MPC made figure kits. And Revell made figure kits.

A reasonable balance and a reasonable selection existed because most companies had a diversified product line...even though it was understandably skewed toward cars and planes.

That's not the case today. Everybody is still making car kits and nobody is making figure kits.

In a world where there are a thousand car kits in production and no (injection molded) figure kits, it's perfectly legitimate to ridicule the idea that a new company should produce EVEN MORE car kits. There used to be a business axiom that said, "Find a need and fill it". The current idea in Western business seems to be "Find out what the other guy is making and make even more of it". 


"Polar Lights was not losing money doing car kits, trust me on that one"


And what new and exciting products can we modelers expect from Polar Lights as a benefit from those profitable car sales?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Brent Gair said:


> And what new and exciting products can we modelers expect from Polar Lights as a benefit from those profitable car sales?


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Hopefully the new company can be viable and can produce all the stuff that we all want. I am sure they will follow the path PL layed out and keep the Aurora following happy. I hope they are very successful and do whatever they need to to stay in business for the builders out there. I will stand by the older Nascar stuff as a good "wish" . Hopefully they will see a market for these as did PL. I think there is enough room to at least "wish" for stuff other than the undone Aurora re-issues. My list was fairly balanced with many different things, due the my building habits. I build models, not just cars. I can be caught doing figures, planes, sci-fi, ships and even an resin here and there. Hopefully the new guys will produce something I like and will buy. If not nothing lost- I already have more than I will ever get built anyway.

I am sorry if I offended the figure builders, but I thought it was OK to list my wishes- I guess not.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I wasn't offended!

Huzz


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

I REALLY Do NOT wish to open any old wounds,BUT I SWEAR I Gotta know what The REAL "L.A.P.C.O." Story is? This Thread contains the fourth and 5th References to this Lapco fiassico So Please lemmie have the Back story. I've been here for Years now but we must have just missed this Story as it unfolded.

John/Lonfan


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*The Lost Aurora Plans Concerning Obfuscation*



lonfan said:


> I REALLY Do NOT wish to open any old wounds,BUT I SWEAR I Gotta know what The REAL "L.A.P.C.O." Story is? This Thread contains the fourth and 5th References to this Lapco fiassico So Please lemmie have the Back story. I've been here for Years now but we must have just missed this Story as it unfolded.
> 
> John/Lonfan


 I first learned of the Lost Aurora Plastic Company back in 1999. CultTVMan (Stephen J. Iverson) posted news on his web site of that previous October's Chiller Theatre Expo. Evidently, the formation of that new company was announced along with it's initial plans to release long-lost models from molds that had been lost by Aurora over the years. I believe CultTVMan also posted a picture of the event that included Jerry Giammarino and Mark Dean. A few months later, the company changed it's name to LAPCO, set up a web site, and posted a set of future releases.


I found this on the web about the inital Chiller Theatre Expo announcement:
http://www.wwi-models.org/mail-archive/archive.2000/2147

This web site has a list of the kits they announced at the Expo.
http://www.angelfire.com/trek/kits/tidbits.html#Heading6
(This site has three amusing typos, "Phantom of the Opra", "Egor", and "About and Costello...")

CultTVMan has part of the story here:
http://www.culttvman.com/aurora_faq_pt_2.html

Here are some Expo pics from CultTVman's site:
http://www.culttvman.net/chiller_highlights_spring_2000.html


The downfall of LAPCO started at the subsequent 2000 Spring Chiller Theatre Expo. Their display wasn't very impressive (to say the least). Orders and payments were taken in person, on the phone, and on their web site for their inital releases over the next few months, but few, if any customers received anything. 

Perhaps Mark (the PLBB's own mrdean) can fill you in on the details. He's in the best position to tell the tale.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Many things happened. But I agreed that I would not discuss their family matters and was no longer involved. This happened before Chiller when a LAPCO table was there.

Mark


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*LAPCO Customer Service*

I found these posts on the PLBB after doing a quick search:



01-19-2006, 08:59 AM
Brent Gair

I've been on the web for a decade and I've bought and sold more things than I can begin to count. Last week, I got four things off eBay! !. I've mailed away three packages in the last month. I'm expecting a delivery from Amazon today. I've dealt with big companies and individuals from Hong Kong to Canada. I've bought car parts, DVD's, models and anything you can think off.

I've been scammed ONCE and only once.

I paid for two Eindekkers from LAPCO.



01-19-2006, 11:20 AM
phrankenstign

I ordered the Frankenstein bust shown in the pic. It started to become apparent LAPCO was in trouble after that show when people on this board described the products on display....(I think someone on this PLBB typed something like...."Run, don't walk, away from whatever LAPCO is up to!")

I decided shortly thereafter to cancel my order from LAPCO which I'd already paid for via one of my credit cards....I got credited the full amount within a few days. Did you try doing that Brent, or did you decide to wait it out? Did you ever get an explanation from anyone at LAPCO?



01-19-2006, 11:51 AM
Brent Gair

I tried to wait it out. I'd never actually been cheated before so I didn't recognize the signs.

Yeah, I did get an explanation from LAPCO. I even saved the emails from them (but they are on an old computer).

They claimed that the box art was delayed and they would compensate me for my trouble by giving me an extra kit of my choice at no extra charge. Now, by this time I knew I was outta' luck. It's of historical interest that this is also the only time a vendor has absolutely lied to me. We've all heard stories of guys who dissappeared with the money or who got in over their heads and went broke before delivering all of their product. But the box art fable was an outright lie to hide the fact that the kits I ordered never existed.

Even the legendary model scammers like Icons and Unobtanium got their operations running and in production before collapsing. By all accounts, Lapco never produced anything. They sold some resin castings they had made by a third party. They commissioned box art and didn't pay the artist (I saw a posting from him). That seems to have been the extent of their operation.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Phrank - I can't speak for the other folks involved in LAPCo, but I know Mark Dean and I can assure you that, in addition to his great enthusiasm for this venture, his intentions for that company were honest and sincere. 

Many start-up businesses fail at an early point and LAPCo was unfortunately one of them. Folks who pay money to such companies are usually lucky to be viewed as unsecured creditors, meaning that any money you paid is usually lost, especially if its a relatively small amount such as what would be involved in pre-ordering model kits. The principals of the company usually don't bear personal liability for the debts of the limited company. Its darn unfortunate - both that the business closed AND that people lost money. But that's the way it is. 

Huzz


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Yep..Lapco was a TRUE "disaster"....There didnt seem to be one Lost Aurora mold that they ever showed or told anyone about that anyone knows of....


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> Many start-up businesses fail at an early point and LAPCo was unfortunately one of them. Folks who pay money to such companies are usually lucky to be viewed as unsecured creditors, meaning that any money you paid is usually lost, especially if its a relatively small amount such as what would be involved in pre-ordering model kits. Huzz


What distinguishes LAPCO is the fact that it seems not to have been a failed business as much as it was an outright fraud.

As I mentioned in those previous postings, failed businesses are those operations like Icons or Unobtanium which, however poorly, did attempt to produce and deliver product. They got in way over there heads and folks lost their money but SOME items were manufactured and delivered to paying customers.

By all accounts, LAPCO produced nothing. The kits I ordered weren't pre-ordered. They were ordered AFTER the Lapco site said that they were available for deivery. I later received a private email from a person who had close dealings with LAPCO saying that not so much as single test shot existed. Not one pellet of raw styrene went into an injection molder.

LAPCO sold a smaller number of resin models which they did not make. They were produced by a third party and sold by LAPCO. I'll bet anything that the guy who cast those models never got paid for them. The guy who did their box art didn't get paid.

While this was transpiring LAPCO claimed to have the plastic kits in stock awaiting boxes. 

LAPCO lied and there is no way to sugar coat the truth. No matter how I try to see things in a generous light, the fact is that the company made claims that were fraudulent.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> Phrank - I can't speak for the other folks involved in LAPCo, but I know Mark Dean and I can assure you that, in addition to his great enthusiasm for this venture, his intentions for that company were honest and sincere.
> 
> Huzz


 
I wasn't accusing anyone of anything. I was just relaying information readily found on the web.

The only thing I reported that I couldn't find evidence of was seeing the picture taken at the Chiller Theatre Expo showing the main figures at the "Lost Aurora Plastic Company" announcement. I remember it so well, because it made me want to correspond with other people about it. This led to me finally deciding to register on this board after many months of lurking. I'm sure many others saw it too.

Mark and Jerry are the only ones who know the truth about what went on and why. Therefore, misconceptions that have been reported over the years will not get corrected unless they make efforts to come forward.


----------



## Raindog (Aug 18, 2000)

phrankenstign said:


> This web site has a list of the kits they announced at the Expo.
> http://www.angelfire.com/trek/kits/tidbits.html#Heading6
> (This site has three amusing typos, "Phantom of the Opra", "Egor", and "About and Costello...")


Well, it is too bad about the whole LAPCo fiasco. I for one would have liked to have seen their "Phantom of the Opra" kit, since I have no idea what Oprah would look like unmasked. 

And I am guessing it wouldn't be a pretty sight...


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

GREAT NEWS BROTHER!! Thanks for the updates! I Really hope this happens :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey Phrank - I wasn't suggesting that you were accusing anyone of anything. However, as Mark Dean was involved with LAPCo, it would be easy for someone to think that. I was just pointing out that in my experience, Mark is a good guy. 

For example, when the long box monster kits were reissued, they were not available here in Canada. Mark OFFERED to hunt them down and send them to me. Now that sounds simple but its not. It meant sticking his 6 or 7 year old in the car and driving around to various Toys R Us stores Boulder and nearby communities to find the kits, and then sending them all the way to Canada to a fellow he had never met. And who hadn't yet paid for them. I'll let that speak for itself.

Brent - I understand your feelings about LAPCo; I'd probably feel much the same way in those circumstances. However, there were people other than Mark who were involved and who were making decisions. While it certainly sounds like LAPCo is guilty as charged of the things you say, I feel safe in saying that if Mark had more control of things, you would not have been treated that way.

Huzz


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> It meant sticking his 6 or 7 year old in the car and driving around to various Toys R Us stores Boulder and nearby communities to find the kits, and then sending them all the way to Canada to a fellow he had never met. And who hadn't yet paid for them. I'll let that speak for itself.
> 
> Huzz


 You mentioned this before, and you're right....it was a very nice thing to do.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> I feel safe in saying that if Mark had more control of things, you would not have been treated that way.
> 
> Huzz


I'm in complete agreement. Mark did, in fact, inform me of the bad situation that had developed at LAPCO. By that time, my money was gone but he at least had the decency to try and warn me off.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Thanks Dave and Brent! 

I was out of the picture before any kits were available for sale. I was in process of removing myself many months before Chiller. In fact, when I was informed of the new company name I started to duck! 

Mark


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

mrdean said:


> Thanks Dave and Brent!
> 
> I was out of the picture before any kits were available for sale. I was in process of removing myself many months before Chiller. In fact, when I was informed of the new company name I started to duck!
> 
> Mark


Hey Mark Pardon my Ignorance but WHAT about their name change Warned you off? And secondly I THINK I saw a Lapco Advertisiement inside the Backcover of a Model & Toy Collector Magazine A Year or Two before PL got into the game. Would that be Right? I think IIRC there was an Illustration of the Old "Forgotten Prisioner" Boxart? and an annoucement about more to come. I'm sorry to bring it up Mark I've read your Postings here before and I'm QUITE SURE YOU HAD NUTHIN' To do with the Dishonest Business Practices going on with your Asscocites! Hey One final question, Wasn't that Unreleased Aurora "Phantom" (The Purple Hero NOT the Lon Chaney lol) Wasn't that a "Lapco" Release?

John/Lonfan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup, there were a few print ads published. May have even been one in Scarlet Street, the horror mag I worked for once.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

The name change was done without discussion. It was the first time I felt that I was not part of the process. When I confirmed that, I looked for a way out. It was further confirmed when I started hearing about the same promises made to several people. If all promises were kept 150% of the company would be owned people outside of their family.

There was never an add in Model & Toy Collector Magazine.

Mark


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Okay Mark My Faulty Memory! Thanks for the info though.

John/Lonfan


----------

